# J'Bo's Plyomteric Obessesion Diary



## J'Bo (Apr 11, 2005)

Well the J'Booty is back on the training wagon and I cant seem to get enough plyometrics.   

*Monday, April 11, 2005*

FOOD

Meal one: 1.5 cups kashi, 1/2 cup rice dream
Meal two: protein shake, 4 strawberries
Meal two: tin of tuna, basmati rice
Meal three: shake, cucumbers
Meal four (post): tuna, rice
Meal five: ground beef, edamame

*Food isnt going to be flawless, but its going to be better than before

TRAINING

10 min of stairs
10 min on stepper
Squats on the ball: 3x15reps *10lbs weights*
Superset 1: Staggered Stair Hops: 2x16reps each leg
Superset 1: Plie Squats down to 4 risers: 2x10reps *18lbs*
Superset 2: Stair Jumps: 2x10reps
Superset 2: Plank Holds: 2x1min 
Superset 3: Box Jumps: 45in 45sec
Superset 3: Decline Crunches: 2x15reps *18 lbs* 
Superset 4: Butt Blaster / Adductors / Abductors: 2x10reps *60lbs*

*still debating about whether to go to Australia or not. Its nothing to take lightly and is causing me quite a bit of stress right now.


----------



## naturaltan (Apr 11, 2005)

I'm the first to write in your new journal  

It seems many people are hooked on plyometrics.


----------



## sara (Apr 11, 2005)

Welcome back beautiful


----------



## Robboe (Apr 11, 2005)

Go to Oz on holiday or to move to?


----------



## J'Bo (Apr 11, 2005)

NT: i knew that you would be the first  Plyo's make you feel nice and strong. Unfortunately my day went into the shitter and i did not get to workout. Looks like i am in the market for a new job NOW!

Sara: hello sweety 

TCD: Oz to live


----------



## Dale Mabry (Apr 11, 2005)

J'Bo said:
			
		

> Superset 3: Box Jumps: 45in 45sec
> 
> [/FONT]



HOLY SHIT!!!!!, you can jump up on a 45inch box?


----------



## J'Bo (Apr 11, 2005)

45 jumps IN 45 sec dodo head


----------



## Rissole (Apr 11, 2005)

I love you so much  
 She's back


----------



## J'Bo (Apr 11, 2005)

Your too funny. Yes i am back on track and the booty will follow.


----------



## Rissole (Apr 11, 2005)

Oh yeah... i been missin dat too, my favritist booty in da whole world...  
Time for me to go crush legs


----------



## Sapphire (Apr 12, 2005)

Hi Jen Jen!!


----------



## J'Bo (Apr 12, 2005)

Hi Sapphy  that is one hot avi you got there 

I am just on the net searching for a job. Stress is coming outta every pore of mine. Things will all work out in the end though.

How are you doing?


----------



## Rissole (Apr 12, 2005)

I hope you are looking for jobs in the Australia area...!?!? 
Try: Cental Coast New South Wales


----------



## Sapphire (Apr 12, 2005)

J'Bo said:
			
		

> Hi Sapphy  that is one hot avi you got there
> 
> I am just on the net searching for a job. Stress is coming outta every pore of mine. Things will all work out in the end though.
> 
> How are you doing?


OK.. I am getting another puppy in about a month, that is exciting.  Why are you looking for a job?  How's your hunny???


----------



## Flex (Apr 12, 2005)

Hi Sugar , er, um, i mean, um Doctor  
How ya doin'???

(for the record, my nickname is "Plyometric.....hence the name of the journal  )


----------



## Rissole (Apr 12, 2005)

Flex said:
			
		

> (for the record, my nickname is "Plyometric.....hence the name of the journal  )


 Nice one Flex...


----------



## J'Bo (Apr 13, 2005)

Rissy: moving away from everything you have ever known and leaving someone that you truly love cannot be taken lightly. I have racked my brain for days about the position and I just dont think that I can leave Aaron. It may sound really pussy like but I just dont think that I should have to give him up for a career opportunity. Either way a decision hasent been made yet.

Sapphy: New puppy  thats so sweet. I cant have puppies in my condo  I am looking for a new job because a storm hit me this Monday and shit hit the fan. I am out a job and bills arent slowing down. Its a VERY stressful time and I am a little lost about where to turn. Aaron and I have come closer since the storm came and it makes it even harder to think about leaving him  What would you do if a great career opportunity came along but Chris couldnt go with you. Would you leave love and happiness to pursue creer happiness? 

Flex: Hey you  I hope that all is well with you. Things are crazy here right now but hopefully all will be settled soon mr Plyo 

Rissy: dont encourage that type of behaviour 

Well i am off to do more sole searching to try and figure life out. What does this all mean?

Well enough feeling sorry for myself, gotta get out there and do something


----------



## Sapphire (Apr 13, 2005)

Oh Jenny I am sorry!!  Everything will be fine!!!  You will find a better more fulfilling career I am sure.  As far as me leaving Chris for any career...NEVER!  My heart would be broken.  Lean on Aaron, and if you need any moral support, you can always email me!


----------



## naturaltan (Apr 14, 2005)

Hey J, I guess it's about what you feel is important at this point in your life.  Is having a rewarding career more important that a fulfilling life with someone you've come to know and love?  I personally don't think one is more important than the other, just where one is in life.  I really am not a career type guy.  Work pays the bills and affords our family the more fun things in life.  If I had to choose between taking a job that was more rewarding at the cost of losing what we have now, I'd turn it down.  I can put up with work.  

I know this is a difficult choice to make, and one that shouldn't be taken lightly.  Think about it and I know you'll the choice you make will be right for you.


----------



## J'Bo (Apr 14, 2005)

Sapphy: Yes this is a really hard situation because it truly would be a dream job. 

NT: At the moment being here with Aaron makes me happy, however it doesnt pay the bills and i know come September i will be wanting to head for the sun. The last thing i want to do is leave Aaron, then again i dont want to mope around here thinking about living on the beach doing a dream job. What i really want is for Aaron to come with me and go to school there and so i have asked him to please look into doing that and he will. He doesnt think that it sounds feasible because of the cost of school down there. I am going to try to find a way for us to both go there and if not then i will stay here. 

Today i spent 8 hours doing my resume and trying to finish the cover letter. I have so many things under my belt its hard to know what to put on it. I think i just have to have different resumes for different positions. If i am going to do a bogus job then i will have to take some of the good stuff off. Sounds weird, but its true 

Well i am off to take my morning shower  its 5pm  There are some perks about not having a job, my pool should open in a month or so...maybe i can hold off being employed for the whole summer  yah i am an offical bum


----------



## Sapphire (Apr 15, 2005)

Are you thinking of moving to Australia?  What is your dream job??  I know what mine is...


----------



## ccr_bballer33 (Apr 15, 2005)

Hi, well I read some of your journal in the beginning, not sure fi your still sticking with it, but I hope you enjoy plyo's, they really helped me alot with my core and helped my game for basketball. 

 This is not neccessarily plyos but a coach/physical therapist/trainer had me do these and I felt like dying near the end of the sets.

 The Matrix
 10's of everything

 first start off with 10 squats but no weights or balls, with your hands on your head. then 10 lunges straight from there rotating feet each time to 10. then 10 lunge jumps, so your already split then you jump switch feet and land in lunge position. then lastly, do 10 squat jumps. looks liek this.

 10 -squats
 10 -lunges
 10 -lunge jumps
 10 -squat jumps... and 3 sets, that is a killer to try whenever you want a good leg burner.


----------



## J'Bo (Apr 19, 2005)

CCR: thanks for the mini program. I havent been keeping it up as much as i wanted to since life stuff has been getting in the way 

Sapphy: I would be operations manager for a leadership development company who trians people through fitness and other outdoor activities.


----------



## Rissole (Apr 19, 2005)

I wanna know whats gonna happen the Azza, don't you leave him for shit girl!!  
All the crap you been through to find a guy like him.... don't you leave him for shit!!


----------



## J'Bo (Apr 20, 2005)

Dont worry Rissy, i aint leaving this one for nothing 

He has exams Friday and Monday and then we wil be heading to Montreal to relax and talk it through.


----------



## naturaltan (Apr 20, 2005)

J'Bo said:
			
		

> yah i am an offical bum



and a nice one at that


----------



## J'Bo (Apr 20, 2005)

thanks


----------



## Sapphire (Apr 20, 2005)

Rissole said:
			
		

> I wanna know whats gonna happen the Azza, don't you leave him for shit girl!!
> All the crap you been through to find a guy like him.... don't you leave him for shit!!


LIsten to the Riss man!!  He loves ya and wants you to be happy... me too!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Rissole (Apr 20, 2005)




----------



## J'Bo (Apr 20, 2005)

I will listen to all of you.


----------



## Rissole (Apr 20, 2005)

Naaa don't listen to me... i really want you to come no matter what


----------



## J'Bo (Apr 20, 2005)

Your too funny Rissy. You wouldnt want me there all sour as grapes because my love is here. 

The company said that they would give me a surf board since i will be living on the beach  (dream come true). They are also going to either fly my sis from Malaysia to Oz for Xmas or pay for my flight there! 

The guy said that its really cold there in July...it goes down to about 0...i almost died laughing when he said that. 

So you think that i would be a good addition to Aussie Land hey?

You have to teach me the lingo but beware...i spat on veggiemite


----------



## Rissole (Apr 20, 2005)

J'Bo said:
			
		

> Your too funny Rissy. You wouldnt want me there all sour as grapes because my love is here.
> 
> The company said that they would give me a surf board since i will be living on the beach  (dream come true). They are also going to either fly my sis from Malaysia to Oz for Xmas or pay for my flight there!
> 
> ...


I can teach you to surf  That would be fun...
This sounds like a sweet company if they are doin that...
Yeah 0 is really cold in Oz.... its like, way colder than 0 over there...  
Just say G'Day and smile alot.... you'l go places  Like "ged-ay"
And "fair dinkum".... and "she'll be right" that will get you round no prob's "laugh:


----------



## J'Bo (Apr 21, 2005)

Rissole said:
			
		

> I can teach you to surf  That would be fun...
> This sounds like a sweet company if they are doin that...
> Yeah 0 is really cold in Oz.... its like, way colder than 0 over there...
> Just say G'Day and smile alot.... you'l go places  Like "ged-ay"
> And "fair dinkum".... and "she'll be right" that will get you round no prob's "laugh:



I am not very coordinated, but i will try. Maybe start with the boogie boardin.

G'Day  sounds good. You lost me on the Fair dinkum though   sounds preverted to me and she'll be right? whos right? me? oh soo confused


----------



## sara (Apr 21, 2005)

J'Bo said:
			
		

> So you think that i would be a good addition to Aussie Land hey?
> 
> You have to teach me the lingo but beware...i spat on veggiemite



you too cute


----------



## Jenny (Apr 21, 2005)

Hey Jenny!  I'm so glad you're happy with Aaron  That's awesome! Wow, thinking of moving to Oz huh?? That's a big step! Sounds great though


----------



## J'Bo (Apr 21, 2005)

Sara: have you ever seen that stuff? veggiemite looks like ground up beatle juice 

Jenny: I miss you  How are you? School? You could probably shed some lite on moving to a  new country. Aaron and i are extremely happy  How was tuition in the states compared to Sweden?


----------



## J'Bo (Apr 21, 2005)

*Thursday, April 21st* 

Ok so lets get going on the diet and training   

*Diet*
Meal one: 1 turkey/chicken sausage, 1 tbsp cheese, 4 egg whites
Meal two: 1 cup mixed mangoes and peaches & 1 scoop protein
Meal three: opps i missed you :0
Meal four (PWO): 1/3 cup hummus, 1 ww pita, 1/2 avocado, 1/8 tomato, 1 chicken breast
Meal five: ww pita, 1/3 cup hummus

*did not eat what was originally planned because i had to do errands around town (yes nice excuse i know)

*Training*
Warm-up:
10 min on stepper

Plyometrics:
Swiss ball squats: 15reps x2
SS1: Staggered Stair Hops: 16reps each leg x2
SS1: Raiser Jump Squats: 4 raisers, 10reps x2
SS2: Overhead Med Ball Throws: 15lb med ball, 10reps x2
SS2: Shoulder Taps: 24touches x2
SS3: SLDL: 10repsx 35lb DB's x2
SS3: Reverse Hack Squats: 10reps each leg x50lbs x2
TS: Adductors: 40x10x2
TS: Abductors: 80x12x2
TS: Booty Kicks: 40x10x2

Circuit:
run in place 1 min
knees up 15 sec
heels up 15 sec
run in place 1 min
jumping jacks 15 sec
scissors 15 sec
left / right leg hop 15 sec
run in place 1 min
tuck jumps 5
run in place 30 sec
march in place 30 sec

Stretching: 10 minutes


----------



## Jenny (Apr 21, 2005)

J'Bo said:
			
		

> Jenny: I miss you  How are you? School? You could probably shed some lite on moving to a  new country. Aaron and i are extremely happy  How was tuition in the states compared to Sweden?



Hey Sweets 
I'm doing good. Just keep getting sick, but other than that I'm great  School is going well, might keep the 4.0 this semester  Justin and I are doing great too 
It was hard moving to another country, but it's interesting how fast we adjust to new circumstances. It would have been a lot harder if Justin wasn't here, I don't think I would have stayed here this long if it wasn't for him. 
School is free is free and here it isn't. I was able to get an exchange year though, so I don't pay anything. Tell Aaron to look into that, most schools have exchange programs and Australia is usually part of those. Hope it works out! 

Have a great night


----------



## J'Bo (Apr 22, 2005)

Jenny said:
			
		

> Hey Sweets
> I'm doing good. Just keep getting sick, but other than that I'm great  School is going well, might keep the 4.0 this semester  Justin and I are doing great too
> It was hard moving to another country, but it's interesting how fast we adjust to new circumstances. It would have been a lot harder if Justin wasn't here, I don't think I would have stayed here this long if it wasn't for him.
> School is free is free and here it isn't. I was able to get an exchange year though, so I don't pay anything. Tell Aaron to look into that, most schools have exchange programs and Australia is usually part of those. Hope it works out!
> ...



I kept getting sick the past few monthes too, from all the stress at work.
Glad to hear that Justin and you are doing great as always 
I am assuming that there will be an adjustment period. It would be hard if Aaron werent going to come with me  I will look into Aaron getting an exchange year, that would be sweet because they want $22,000 for the year  
I will let you know how everything turns out. 


Stay in touch!


----------



## J'Bo (Apr 22, 2005)

*Friday, April 22, 2005*

*Food*
Meal one: ww pita, 1/3 cup hummus, 1/2 avocado, 1 tbsp tomato, chicken breast
Meal two: tin of tuna, ww pita, 2 cups lettuce, 1 tbsp newmans dressing, 1/3 cup hummus

*okay stop laughing i made a big batch of hummus and have to finish it before we leave for Montreal Monday  

*Training*
10 min stepper (with a sore booty  )

Two legged stair hops: 32 stairs x2
Shoulder Taps: 24x2
Bounding Laps: 1x2

1 hour swiss ball work

*Life stuff*
Well final exams are almost over for the BF and thank god 
We leave for Montreal for a mini vacation on Monday, to figure out if we will be moving to Australia next month. Lots of stuff to work out along with some shopping, kissing and relaxing 

Tomorrow night i am going to the National Fitness and Figure competition. It should be fun to watch, but mark my words i will have the itch to compete again once i get home. Maybe if i move to Aussie i will enter into another comp with Rissy 

Later peeps  off to hang out with my boy


----------



## J'Bo (Apr 23, 2005)

*Food*
Meal one: 3 slices of bacon, 3 egg whites, 1 Tbsp cheese
Meal two(PWO): ww pita, 1/3 cup hummus, 1/2 avocado, 1 slice tomato
Meal three: shake, apple
Meal four: chicken breast, 2 cups lettuce, 1 Tbsp newmans dressing, 1/2 avocado

*Training*
Warm up: bike ride to the gym (30 min fast pedalling)
SS1:Arnold Press
SS1: Med Ball Front Raises
SS2: Swiss Ball Lateral Raises
SS2: Swiss Ball DB Rears
(yes i am obesessed with balls  )
SS3: Shoulder Taps w/ feet on Swiss Ball
SS3: Decline Weighted Crunches

TS1: Plyo Lunges
TS1: 1/2 Lap Leg Hops
TS1: Medicine Ball 90degree Jump Squats

TS2: Med Ball Iron Crosses
TS2: Plank Hold
TS2: Med Ball Reverse Crunches

Cool down: bike ride home (40 min medium pedalling)

*Life*
We went to see Meet the Fockers last night, it was really funny and we needed to laugh. One exam down for BF and one more to go


----------



## Rissole (Apr 29, 2005)

Hey babe, whats doin...???
Me and Trace watched Duplex last night, sweet movie. Another good laugh


----------



## J'Bo (May 2, 2005)

I was in Montreal speaking french for a week.
We had a great relaxing time and did lots of shopping 

Status is: moving to Aussie just waiting on the Visa and job details


----------



## sara (May 2, 2005)

J'Bo said:
			
		

> I was in Montreal speaking french for a week.
> We had a great relaxing time and did lots of shopping
> 
> Status is: moving to Aussie just waiting on the Visa and job details



Lucky! I want to move there  
Glad you had a relaxing week


----------



## Rissole (May 3, 2005)

J'Bo said:
			
		

> I was in Montreal speaking french for a week.
> We had a great relaxing time and did lots of shopping
> 
> Status is: moving to Aussie just waiting on the Visa and job details


 Wooooo hoooooo......  
I don't know how long it will be before i can get to see you....
We are seeing the Lion king this weekend in the theatre $400 (with gromets) then stayin in a hotel $180 then to the zoo $??, should be a sweet weekend.
Trace wants her kitchen done.... could be anywhere $2000-$4000  
And i just found out i can get Cert 3 done by the end of June $1100 and cert 4 but the end of August  
So money is flying everywhere except to flying, so it will prolly have to wait till Oct for the Nationals in Melbourne. If you don't make it there we will hop over before going home... May do that even if you do make it  Oooo i'll be all ripped and orange


----------



## naturaltan (May 3, 2005)

wow ... that is a big move.  Is Aaron coming with you?


----------



## naturaltan (May 3, 2005)

Rissole said:
			
		

> Wooooo hoooooo......
> I don't know how long it will be before i can get to see you....
> We are seeing the Lion king this weekend in the theatre $400 (with gromets) then stayin in a hotel $180 then to the zoo $??, should be a sweet weekend.
> Trace wants her kitchen done.... could be anywhere $2000-$4000
> ...



It seems your money tree is coming into it's own Rissy. 

what are you being certified at?


----------



## Rissole (May 3, 2005)

naturaltan said:
			
		

> It seems your money tree is coming into it's own Rissy.
> 
> what are you being certified at?


Yeah money tree.....   Cert 3 is for gym instructor Cert 4 is for personal trainier. It's been a bit of a dream for about 2yrs now


----------



## J'Bo (May 4, 2005)

Rissole said:
			
		

> Wooooo hoooooo......
> I don't know how long it will be before i can get to see you....
> We are seeing the Lion king this weekend in the theatre $400 (with gromets) then stayin in a hotel $180 then to the zoo $??, should be a sweet weekend.
> Trace wants her kitchen done.... could be anywhere $2000-$4000
> ...



Holy crap thats alot of $ 
Doesnt look like Aaron and I will be watching any movies  out there
Cert is REALLY expensive there  
Doesnt look like I will be getting mine for a while.
I will make sure that we come see you in your comp.
Money wont be flying around our place since Aaron's school is crazy expensive. 

NT: yep Aaron is coming  we are "eloping"


----------



## Rissole (May 4, 2005)

J'Bo said:
			
		

> Holy crap thats alot of $
> Doesnt look like Aaron and I will be watching any movies  out there
> Cert is REALLY expensive there
> Doesnt look like I will be getting mine for a while.
> ...


So glad that Azza is gonna be with you straight up, i was worried about you getting lonely.
Cert is kinda expensive but to me it's worth the extra to get it now. I'm really buzzin about my own gym now, i'm hopeing to have it up within 8-12mths.


----------



## maniclion (May 4, 2005)

I knew you'd end up in Oz, just pay no mind to the man behind the curtain. 

 Eloping meaning you're getting married?


----------



## J'Bo (May 4, 2005)

Rissy: I am glad that Azza ia coming with me too, he is a pretty special man thats for sure 

Man: Blind man behind the curtain? are these inside jokes that i should know about?  Eloping doesnt mean we are getting married (just yet anyways) it means a couple that runs away together


----------



## naturaltan (May 5, 2005)

Wow ... that is very exciting news.  When do you think you'll be moving?


----------



## J'Bo (May 5, 2005)

Target depature date is May 31st, but will depend on the Visa's 
Have sooooo much to do before then.


----------



## naturaltan (May 5, 2005)

while it's sad that we probably won't meet again, I'm happy that you're making the most of a great opportunity.


----------



## Rissole (May 10, 2005)

Don't be a stranger baby... i wanna know how things are shapping up for you


----------



## J'Bo (May 13, 2005)

Well things have been crazy since we got back from Montreal. I found out the next day that we will be moving to Oz by June 1st 
Things have been exciting with our share of usual road bumps because of Visa's, money etc. We are handling everything one fee at a time though. 

Yesterday it hit me that i am leaving everything and everyone i have known behind. I had a good cry  But new adventures lay ahead for me and my love in Perth 

Only 2.5 weeks to go. 

The condo is for sale and my fingers are crossed that this Sunday offers come in. The market is really good right now and most places in the area have sold for above the asking price. Pray for me everyone.

Well i gotta head out but i will update everyone more later.


----------

